# Map of Westin Keirland?



## Fletcher921 (Aug 25, 2007)

Anyone out here have a copy of the property map showing the layout for the Keirland timeshare??

We are going on a getaway package in a couple weeks and want to have map in hand when requesting villa location...

Thank you.


----------



## Ekaaj (Aug 25, 2007)

We might still have our map, but I'm not sure how to scan it and post it.  I do know that buildings 3 and 5 are prime spots, facing north and the golf course ( not too much sun in summer).  I don't like Bldg 1 as much; the nearby adult pool can get noisy and it echoes in the courtyard, especially at night.  (They say it's a "quiet" pool, but when we were there, kids and even adult groups got quite rowdy in the evenings, as the pool is open 24 hours.)  Also, beware of the Northeast corner rooms of Bldg One, near the trash and delivery area.

Building 2 faces the family pool and courtyard.  Nice view, but again, the pool is noisy in the daytime.  Building Four faces the courtyard, too, but is a bit further from the pool, so is quieter.   

Building 6 is nice and quiet, and is kind of a "U" shape, so some rooms face north, and some are more west-facing.  (West facing rooms can get hot in summer.)  You are definitely further from the pools and lobby, though.

Beware Building 7!  They are doing golf-course construction, and it is extremely noisy out there with huge caterpillar tractors and the like.  If that is still going on, I'd avoid Bldg 7.  Also, it faces the sun - balcony gets hot in summer.  October would be ok, but not September, in my opinion.  (We love to hang out on the balcony.)

If I can scan the map, I will, but they will also let you see a map while you are checking in, and I don't think they assign rooms beforehand.   Have fun!


----------



## BradC (Aug 27, 2007)

Fletcher921 said:


> Anyone out here have a copy of the property map showing the layout for the Keirland timeshare??


Try this (from mystarcentral.com -- I don't think this will require login):
Kierland Resort Map


----------

